# LOS ANGELES MALTESE MEETUP



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Hey! I'm not really sure of everyone that lives in or near the los angeles area:

i remember:

MEE
Elegant
Lani
OurPrettyTessa
Maltlover


and then i go blank. lol. 

anyway, i'd like to hold a maltese meetup on 5/27, 5/28, or 5/29. at around 11am-ish. AND.....i know its a little selfish/lazy---but i'd like to have it at my house. lol.







and then i was thinking that all the dogs can get to know eachother and maybe go to the park near my house. 

I HOPE you all can make it!!!







I'll PM everyone listed with my address and a link to this thread. if you live in los angeles or near it....PM ME!!!











OH!!! and i wanted to add that its not just maltese. bring your other dogs too!! i know that elegant has that beagle(right?) and lani has a weimeriner and ourprettytessa has that rottweiler (that i want) and i think maltlover said that she had chihuahuas....so EVERYONE is invited!!!


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

hi doctorcathy! i just PMed you but i wanted to tell you how happy i was to hear that you were having a meetup. we hope to make it. thank you for inviting morgan, i can't go out of town without her!!! i know some people think rotties are intimidating but please don't worry, she is the sweetest and most gentle dog you will ever meet!!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

argh!

maltese meet up sounds great!!! but i have class from 2pm every fridays, i have a morning saturday class this term, and on sundays i go to church













































if i finish my homework early i think i can only make it on friday morning, but i would have to leave early..

also saturday afternoons is good for me coz i have class until 1pm every saturdays


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I actually live in Los Angeles and I am not on your list! Anyways, I don't think we can make it though







because Miko is not supposed to run, play or have any activities for another month (until end of June) by which time I am moving back to Nashville







.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

I already pmed cathy and elegant but I can only make it on sat or sun. Sat afternoon works the best for me! 

okw,

u can still come with miko. just keep him with u and make sure he doesn't run. He can always sit on mommy's lap.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

okw I'M SOOO SORRY!!!









I PMed you and a2z about the meetup







and i hope you guys can make it. 

Saturday (5/28) afternoon is GREAT! we should meetup at around 1 or 2pm. i dont want to make it too late...so that there's daylight time for all of them to play and stuff.









and OKW---we would soo want to meet you before you went to nashville. please come, and do what lani said--keep her on your lap.










AND i'm soooo excited. i was trying to tell cynthia who's coming. we're really happy. cynthia already decided that she wants to make her cinna-chips and quesadillas. lol.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourprettytessa_@May 13 2005, 09:16 PM
> *hi doctorcathy! i just PMed you but i wanted to tell you how happy i was to hear that you were having a meetup. we hope to make it. thank you for inviting morgan, i can't go out of town without her!!! i know some people think rotties are intimidating but please don't worry, she is the sweetest and most gentle dog you will ever meet!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62279*


[/QUOTE]


honestly, the only dog i'm worried about is gruffi.







i'm hoping morgan will tire gruffi out...and if he acts up---then hopefully she'll correct him. lol. thats why i like the older dogs at the park...they correct gruffi and keeps him in line. 

oh...and sprite--she barks a lot. she's annoying. so i'm hoping she'll be good. 


and ellie--she wants to be alpha all the time. and if she cant---then she'll growl and she doesn't bite...but she mouths until the dog submits.

BUT DONT LET THIS SCARE YOU ALL FROM COMING HERE!!! lol. they're pretty good...i promise. ask MEE.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@May 14 2005, 10:45 AM
> *BUT DONT LET THIS SCARE YOU ALL FROM COMING HERE!!!  lol.  they're pretty good...i promise.  ask MEE.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

yup!

EVERYBODY PLEASE COME! it'll be so fun with more doggies, the park is HUGE and soooo greeny with grass, they have so much room to run around

if u would like to see the other pics i posted a few weeks ago

HERE


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh! I am sooo jealous, I can't stand it! All those cute furbabies in one place.....what a riot that's going to be. Sigh.......

I keep trying to find Malt-people in San Antonio but the ones I've met I've invited to SM but so far they haven't shown up. Do ya think I may be too eager?









You all are going to have a great time...


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i'm so jealous









have fun and post pics!!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Hey there...I emailed Lani and Doctorcathy back...I will definitely give it a shot. I am so tired and drained. I have lots of things to do for school, etc. But I will try my bestest (meant to misspell it!







).

Thanks for the PM's!

~Elegant


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Cathy, i will hopefully make it like always (i dont have anything to do)
so i just need reminders like the same day the day before. So please remind me. Thanks a bunch and i hope to meet you all great people from sm.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

DrCathy:
Zoey and I (both!) got bitten a week ago at our local Petsmart. Zoey is all better and still loves dogs and people, but I am leary of other dogs right now. It was just horrifying, the worst thing that's ever happened to me in my lifetime (very very long-haha). So anyway, we are staying quiet for now, just getting over things emotionally...
Hope everybody gets to come and you have so much fun and take a lot of pics to share. Sorry to miss it,
Ann
Is there a Motel6 or something near by? Maybe the next time I can just go for the weekend instead of doing the long drive in one day.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Slightly on and off subject. For those of us in the midwest the Northcentral meetup is almost full. I spoke w/ Mary last week and there were only a few spots left. It sounds like a good time w/ lots of goodies. 

Ok I lied. I just looked to get the address and they are already sold out.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

That sounds like so much fun but i cant make it, im going out of town Memorial weekend Havasu







definitly let me know when the next meetup will be.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

a2z....that is sooo scary! what kind of dog bit you guys? i can say...thank god---gruffi has never bit another dog. and..he's never bit a person. lol. 

jeanette---havasu is tooooo hot!!! i went there like 6 yrs ago on a free weekend (i had to listen to a 1 hour thingy about timeshares) and it was SOO hot! 

so most of the time we just went to the movie theatre and watched movies. lol


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@May 16 2005, 06:23 PM
> *a2z....that is sooo scary!  what kind of dog bit you guys?  i can say...thank god---gruffi has never bit another dog.  and..he's never bit a person.  lol.
> 
> jeanette---havasu is tooooo hot!!!  i went there like 6 yrs ago on a free weekend (i had to listen to a 1 hour thingy about timeshares) and it was SOO hot!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I know what you mean, its very hot but its all good when your on the lake.







(we just bought a boat)


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a2z_@May 16 2005, 07:17 AM
> *DrCathy:
> Zoey and I (both!) got bitten a week ago at our local Petsmart. Zoey is all better and still loves dogs and people, but I am leary of other dogs right now. It was just horrifying, the worst thing that's ever happened to me in my lifetime (very very long-haha). So anyway, we are staying quiet for now, just getting over things emotionally...
> Hope everybody gets to come and you have so much fun and take a lot of pics to share. Sorry to miss it,
> ...


[/QUOTE]


OMG! Are u ok? How did it happen? I hope you and Zoey will feel better.... So scary.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a2z_@May 16 2005, 09:17 AM
> *DrCathy:
> Zoey and I (both!) got bitten a week ago at our local Petsmart. Zoey is all better and still loves dogs and people, but I am leary of other dogs right now. It was just horrifying, the worst thing that's ever happened to me in my lifetime (very very long-haha). So anyway, we are staying quiet for now, just getting over things emotionally...
> Hope everybody gets to come and you have so much fun and take a lot of pics to share. Sorry to miss it,
> ...


[/QUOTE]


 Oh, that is awful! I hope you and Zoey are ok!








What happened?!


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi all,
It was supposed to be a fox terrier mix, but about twice as large as a 'real' fox terrier. He just couldn't let go of Zoey until a large man came and picked him up. A little girl was holding the leash and he dragged her along and she watched--we were both screaming. Zoey has drag marks on her rump and I have teeth marks and a cut on my right forearm and 3 fingers of my right hand. I was holding Zoey under the chest so he couldn't get to her throat so he bit me. Also my left calf. Don't know when that happened.
The worst thing is Petsmart let these people leave after filling out a form, giving a fake name, addr and phone no. What is that teaching that little girl....
Thanks for your concern. Zoey seems to be fine now. And I will survive. Just get nervous around other dogs. Hopefully I will get over that, but will probably be overcautious from now on!
I really want to see DoctorCathy (my daughter's name is Kathy with a 'K') and the rest of you one of these days,
Have fun and put pics on our SM,
Ann


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a2z_@May 17 2005, 09:47 AM
> *Hi all,
> It was supposed to be a fox terrier mix, but about twice as large as a 'real' fox terrier. He just couldn't let go of Zoey until a large man came and picked him up. A little girl was holding the leash and he dragged her along and she watched--we were both screaming. Zoey has drag marks on her rump and I have teeth marks and a cut on my right forearm and 3 fingers of my right hand. I was holding Zoey under the chest so he couldn't get to her throat so he bit me. Also my left calf. Don't know when that happened.
> The worst thing is Petsmart let these people leave after filling out a form, giving a fake name, addr and phone no. What is that teaching that little girl....
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That sounds SO scary!  I am so sorry that happened to you and Zoey!







Maybe it is just me, but that sounds more like an incident in which the police needed to be called!







Not just filling out some accident report at the store!


----------



## Madeline (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm glad you're OK too -- that is so terrifying. Mee and I were just talking about how protective we have become of our little ones - if we aren't scared of someone stealing them, we're scared of someone attacking them. This was a nightmare - and in a store where you would think a certain amount of protection would be there. Whew.

Well, Dr. Cathy - the Santa Monica Tessa would like to go to your get together, but we can't either. It would be fun to meet the Santa Barbara Tessa someday. We are moving to Arizona, and we are in boxes up to our ears. Just isn't going to work. But when Tessa and I get there, and start being cowgirls, I will post again and give you a report. Thanks for thinking of all of us Angelenos and trying to get us together.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Madeline_@May 17 2005, 12:26 PM
> *I'm glad you're OK too -- that is so terrifying.  Mee and I were just talking about how protective we have become of our little ones - if we aren't scared of someone stealing them, we're scared of someone attacking them.  This was a nightmare - and in a store where you would think a certain amount of protection would be there.  Whew.
> 
> Well, Dr. Cathy - the Santa Monica Tessa would like to go to your get together, but we can't either.  It would be fun to meet the Santa Barbara Tessa someday.  We are moving to Arizona, and we are in boxes up to our ears.  Just isn't going to work.  But when Tessa and I get there, and start being cowgirls, I will post again and give you a report.  Thanks for thinking of all of us Angelenos and trying to get us together.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62892*


[/QUOTE]

Madeline, have a great move and i hope Tessa will enjoy her cowgirl life in arizona after being born and rasied as a californian and a citygirl who only walks on cement























Jongee is gonna miss her birth sister~!


----------



## Madeline (Dec 7, 2004)

Oh Mee -- what will become of little Tessa when she has to walk on the desert floor. Actually, come to think of it, there are sidewalks in Cottonwood -- hee hee. But I am going to buy her a pony and if you and Jongee come to visit, you can ride Tessa's pony. hahahaha Tessa would share anything with her sister Jongee.


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

We are planning a vacation to California in Sept-never been there before. Am excited. any "MUST SEE'S?"


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Harleysmom_@May 17 2005, 04:51 PM
> *We are planning a vacation to California in Sept-never been there before. Am excited. any "MUST SEE'S?"
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62968*


[/QUOTE]

where in cali are you going? LA? bay area?


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Madeline_@May 17 2005, 01:13 PM
> *Oh Mee -- what will become of little Tessa when she has to walk on the desert floor.  Actually, come to think of it, there are sidewalks in Cottonwood -- hee hee.   But I am going to buy her a pony and if you and Jongee come to visit, you can ride Tessa's pony.   hahahaha   Tessa would share anything with her sister Jongee.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62902*


[/QUOTE]

i think Tessa will forget that she was a pure californian and citygirl and just dive into the desert sand and run her torpedo run 100 miles per hr, oopsy doopsy, careful of sands in her eyes









awww Tessa gets a pony??!!!!! Jongee wants aunt Madeline to get one for her too














she is your niece!!!!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

thats so cute that you guys have sisters









i wanna see a pic of them together!!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 17 2005, 05:30 PM
> *thats so cute that you guys have sisters
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Tessa and jongee look exactly the same, but Jongee is a little bigger


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

jeez! i have no idea what i would've done! i dont even think i'd have the THOUGHT of protecting their necks. im glad you guys are doing fine. gruffi has been attacked by a few dogs around 8 times! and it definitely changed him. he has problems with children too---i have no idea why









i hope zoey is feeling much better.









i'll definitely take lots of pics during the meetup.







and we'll DEFINITELY have to have a meetup in september!!!


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

We are wanting to go see a Jay Leno show & go to Rodeo Drive. Where should we stay? Something nice.......Please help.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i went to the Beverly Wilshire...right next to rodeo drive. they're dog friendly.







its expensive...but i think you'd want to stay somewhere nice on vacation.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 7, 2004)

How long are you going to be here? The Getty Museum is a beautiful place with breathtaking views of the whole L.A. basin and the ocean (on a clear day) -- also, you can come to the beach - if you have kids, or even if you don't, the Santa Monica pier is fun and the Venice boardwalk just south of it. You might want to cruise up Pacific Coast Highway -- it is so pretty by the ocean and stop for seafood at one of the restaurants along the way. Or go south to Long Beach and go to the Aquarium of the Pacific -- and have lunch at Bubba Gump Srimp restaurant. The Huntington Library in Pasadena is gorgeous. Of course these things are not real close to each other. 

If you have time for Orange County -- there's Disneyland or Knotts Berry Farm... 

Just be prepared for traffic -- it is difficult and takes a bit of getting used to.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Harleysmom_@May 18 2005, 08:18 AM
> *We are wanting to go see a Jay Leno show & go to Rodeo Drive. Where should we stay? Something nice.......Please help.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63144*


[/QUOTE]

tv tickets

u can get free tickets for sitcoms and tv shows from this site if your interested in watching sitcoms live , but this years season has ended so only The Late Late show with Craig is available









u can stay in the burbank area and go to universal studios too, is ur Harley coming too?


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

thanks for all the suggestions. No,Harley isn't comingg with us.My husband,myself and 23 yr old daughter. We will be there 5 days. Flying there & renting a car.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

awww, that sucks. it would've been great to do a meetup.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 7, 2004)

Harleysmom, I lived in Indianapolis for 4/5 years and if you've never been here, I think people from the midwest should definitely see the Pacific Ocean. It is a beautiful coast and if I had to recommend one thing, I'd say drive up Pacific Coast Highway during the week when it isn't so crowded... and see the mighty Pacific. : ) whatever you end up doing, have a great time !!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

madelines right.. the pacific coast is soo beautiful


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 18 2005, 04:55 PM
> *madelines right.. the pacific coast is soo beautiful
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Aww, I wish u could come too.....Have u ever been to so cal?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

yeah i have, my friend used to have relatives in the la area so we'd visit all the time







we used to live in washington state


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

hey everyone!!! i got the ticker in my signature to countdown!!! and i'll try to remember to PM everyone to remind them about the meetup.









i was thinking...maybe we should do some type of potluck thing. i know that when stephanie first came, we hung out for the whole day and ordered pizza and stuff. 

i'll be able to provide quesadillas (they're really really good), and crystal light and maybe soda for drinks.







oh, and of course water.









its just an idea. if you dont like it, thats totally fine.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@May 22 2005, 12:05 AM
> *hey everyone!!!  i got the ticker in my signature to countdown!!!  and i'll try to remember to PM everyone to remind them about the meetup.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

sure!! sounds great!!!














cant wait till next sat!!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Ok, i went for a walk this morning with the babies and here are just a couple of pics of the park/trail that we can go on on saturday---if its cool enough, you know?

so if you want to do the walk, it takes around 45 minutes to an hour. 



















it was pretty foggy this morning. i'll try to look for pics of the park that i took a while back.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Ok, found pics of March 23rd. it still looks like this. but we might not see dogs because they all go there at around 5:30pm....but its too hot for our dogs. lol.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Is the meetup on Saturday? Gosh all this time I've been thinking it was on Sunday?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

rubyjeansmom---will you be able to make it??







i hope so. I'll PM you with my address.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@May 24 2005, 12:46 PM
> *rubyjeansmom---will you be able to make it??
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I'm going to try my best....could you give me the time and all that again?







Looks like were not going away for the weekend so I'm thinking I may be able too-I would love for Ruby Jean to meet some of her friends...


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

RubyJeansmom,

Please come! It would be so fun to see all of our furbabies play together. It's like kids summer camp.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I have to admit, I won't be able to make it







. I am taking my boards (which is a licensing exam, USMLE step 2) on June 1st, so I am pretty much studying non-stop until then. Sorry!!! I will be back in LA after end of September, so maybe I can make it to the next one!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

oh thank you!! Yes-I'm going to come unless something comes up....how many people are coming do you know? I can't wait-for Ruby to meet all the furbabies!!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

hi everyone!!! I'll PM everyone right now again. 

ok, the plan is to do the meetup at my house tomorrow and everyone can come by at 1pm.







i was going to make it sooner, but my mom and sis are going shopping in the morning...and im going to be here by myself---and handling gruffi is such a pain in the butt! lol.







and i mentioned it being potluck...i hope all of you are cool with that. and im excited to eat







LOL. 

people that are coming....

mee 
lani
ourprettytessa
elegant
rubyjeansmom
maltlover


i cant wait!! and if you guys are up to it, we can do like a one hour walk to the park near my house.







(well, an hour to go there and back to the house) we can also drive there...it takes 3 minutes. lol.









i was trying to think of other stuff we can do. but...im not creative. lol. 

I HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL TOMORROW!!!!! 

and we'll definitely do this again so that the other people who werent able to make it this weekend...can make it to the next one. 

i'll have money by next month....a beach meetup would be fun!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

If God permits i will be there tomorow to meet everyone that will be going i will be taking my son mitzi and lucky














is that ok that im taking my skin kid along ???
oops i read your post too fast its a potluck, what should i take ?? let me know


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

as far as i know, we are coming!!! unless my fiancee objects last minute, count us in!!!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Ruby Jean and I are coming and I'm bringing my granddaughter-Hannah-who is 7. We'll pick up some chicken cause its the weekend and I'm not cooking!!














How about paper plates, utensils, and drinks? I'm looking forward to meeting all of you!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

You guys have fun & dont forget pictures


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I HATE ALL OF YA'LL! I want a maltese meetup!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

im glad all of you are as excited as i am!!! 

as far as children go.....they're invited as long as they love dogs! lol. gruffi is a pretty big dog and if kids act scared, then he starts acting up...barking/growling. its annoying. the ONLY time he got bad was when i mentioned that my bro wouldnt let his daughters touch gruffi....and they were staring at him, and i told them not to look at him if they arent going to touch him...but they kept staring and gruffi started his bark/cry and then i went to pull him away and he bit at my nieces shirt and left a red mark on her back







she didnt cry...but she was a little scared because she never saw gruffi do that. 

if they dont mind big sloppy kisses from a non-malt...then he doesnt mind. he gives a kiss and walks away.







he's pyscho. and we've had him around other kids before, and he's been good until the kid starts to shriek and run away...he thinks something is wrong and starts barking. 

thats a reason why i wanted to invite all the non-malts to the meetup so then gruffi can play with them and ignore the people. lol. he plays well with maltese/small dogs, but the big dogs will wrestle with him and tire him out. then he'll spend most of his time under the couch!!


and we have plates and stuff.....so we dont need anything like that.







thanks for offerring though!! and for refreshments, we will have water, diet pepsi, coke, and crystal light.







so if you like another type of drink....we dont have it.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

you guys are gonna have so much fun!! makes me wanna fly out to california!

take LOTS and LOTS of pictures, of all the people and of all the dogs


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

im charging the camera battery.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm jealous!!! Have fun you guys!!! Don't forget to share your pics!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> Don't forget to share your pics[/B]


hahah cuz you know i'll be on here tomorrow night searching frantically for pics!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Well now you guys can see Ruby Jean (at least a better picture than the one I had on my avatar..)....since I'm







at posting pictures the rest of the group going to the meetup will be posting!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw_@May 24 2005, 02:59 PM
> *I have to admit, I won't be able to make it
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

OK, group, lets all







and say a lot of prayers for Olga as she takes these boards next week. 

For you at the meet up, have a wonderful time visiting and playing with each other's babies.
Faye


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I am so sorry I couldn't make it...Doctorcathy, I will definitely hope I can make one in late June or July or August...I am preparing for my MS in Administration and have to do a powerpoint presentation..in two weeks...and I still haven't finished my presentation, let alone practice it aloud. I would LOVE to go to one after my presentation!!! I present June 11th, and I am very nervous.

I am so sorry I missed it...







































Elegant


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

you all are meetup-ing right now...


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

since i knew jessica couldnt wait!!!!! it's around 10pm and everyone has left.







we had a fun time. gruffi did great with maltlovers 5 yr old son.







gruffi didnt do so well with fendi...the weimeriner though.







ellie had issues with fendi too. lol. we had a great pot luck....but we still ordered Carls Jr. lol. (its a great hamburger place). i didnt take lots of pics, they werent interacting a lot. lol. and, here are the pics:

This is Taco on the bottom and Mitzi on top. they were wrestling alot. 









Gruffi is staring at Mitzi. on the left top is Taco and on the right...laying on her back is Ellie.









A circle of babies eating bully sticks. LOL. starting from the left and going clockwise: Princess, Taco, Ellie, and Fendi


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

and i wanted to say that all you guys better make it to the next meetup!! lol.







and elegant: good luck on your presentation


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

heeheee i just got home from cathy's








thanks for the fun fun fun day! it was great to meet up with dog crazy ppl and just talk about dogs all day









hope we have a good meetup next time


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

I had such a good time!!!It was just FUN FUN FUN!!!







I can't believe we stayed so late. Time just flew by! 

Cathy, I just LOVE ur sister and mom!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Those bully sticks are HUGE!







I had never seen one.









Glad you all had a good time!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+May 28 2005, 08:28 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, group, lets all







and say a lot of prayers for Olga as she takes these boards next week. 

Faye
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66442
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you Faye. You are very kind and understanding.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

AH! ha you knew i couldn't wait.

great pics, cant wait to see more


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

we'er in the L.A. area. I'm so bummed That I just heard about the meet up. Please put me on the list for the next one. thanks







Sounds like so much fun


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clharter_@May 29 2005, 04:32 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Sure!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

clharter...nice to meet you!







it'd be great to have another meetup sometime soon.


----------



## Deyna (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@May 29 2005, 08:41 PM
> *clharter...nice to meet you!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I signed up yesterday, but was Hoping the admin could accept me sooner! I'm from the LA area as well, North Hollywood to be exact, but am always at my boyfriends house when i have my days off in Panorama City, more near Northridge area. Oreo, Ginger and Cloey Would LOVE to go to the next meet up! count us it


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Awww! I'm glad ya'll had so much fun!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

buttercloud.. new avatar~!! is that cloud?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

deyna! thats great...you live pretty close!! my grandma used to live in panorama city and my aunt lives in van nuys. 

i just wanted to say that if all of you dont mind going to my house---we can have another meetup in a few weeks. my house isnt "fun"...but i'm just inviting all of you to see your babies anyway!! LOL







j/k! 

there's a BUNCH of dog friendly places in los angeles---my dogs get soo bad, its soo embarrassing, when they're on leash so i've been trying to look for off-leash places....but i couldnt find anything good.









sepulveda basin dog park was all dirt and gruffi tore up his feet. and ellie got peed on her face.









griffith park sucked. it was all dirt. i didnt like it. 

anyway, if you all can find something great, post it!!







it doesnt have to be an off-leash park either....i think mee mentioned that in santa monica that there's a lot of pet boutiques and friendly restaurants to meet at.


----------

